# Indoor track in Cleveland



## rcdude65 (Dec 28, 2011)

I am new to the sport and always looking for a challenge. What would anyone think about having a indoor carpet off road track in Cleveland. Maybe a road course as well. Just thinking about this? I my be able to get a area cheap. But I would have to have the interest to make it work. I belong to a private archery club that I have access to 24/7 and I pay $900.00 a year for my whole family. I was wondering if anyone has had a track like this? I used to race years ago at a indoor track in Avon lake. I see it is long gone. But the idea of covering the cost of the space between club members and having a key to access the space at anytime would be a good idea.

Feedback?


----------



## 440OnRoad (Sep 20, 2011)

We've got a great race facility called The Gate in Brunswick. It's in a shopping center on the east side of 42 just south of 303. There's a McDonalds in the front part of the shopping center that you can use as a landmark to find the track. A lot of the Avon Lake guys are still racing there. Big race this Sunday....doors open at 8:00 with racing at Noon.


----------



## rcdude65 (Dec 28, 2011)

*little help*



440OnRoad said:


> We've got a great race facility called The Gate in Brunswick. It's in a shopping center on the east side of 42 just south of 303. There's a McDonalds in the front part of the shopping center that you can use as a landmark to find the track. A lot of the Avon Lake guys are still racing there. Big race this Sunday....doors open at 8:00 with racing at Noon.


I have never ran carpet so I am looking for some start up help. I have looked though this forum with no avail. It looks fun could anyone steer me in the right direction for getting started in this type of racing?


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

Big Dog Rc is north of I-80 off I-79, about 45 minutes south of Erie. They run 3 time a week. Dirt Oval and Dirt Off-Road every Wed. and Sat. Carpet oval on Fri. All together they average over 200 entries every week. Everything indoors including a full hobby shop and snack-bar! The dirt Oval is the biggest draw with classes for everything. Carpet is great but can be expensive to compete at the top. Some racers have over $100 in just the bearings in their carpet car. For under $200 you can buy a new buggy, stadium truck or short course truck which comes with battery and charger and win. Dan Drexler, a regular, bought a new Torment Short Course truck, opened the box and finished 2nd in the A Main against racers from 3 states. He's won several mains since. The truck is amazing out of the box with a spektrum radio, battery and charger for about $160. We get drivers from PA. OH. VA. WV. and NY almost every week and have had drivers from NJ. MI. and NC. The web site is http://www.bigdogrc.com It would be nice to have a few more qualitity indoor dirt tracks to run year-round series races.


----------



## rcdude65 (Dec 28, 2011)

WOW quite a nice track. I will have to make it a point to stop buy.


----------



## 440OnRoad (Sep 20, 2011)

rcdude65 said:


> I have never ran carpet so I am looking for some start up help. I have looked though this forum with no avail. It looks fun could anyone steer me in the right direction for getting started in this type of racing?


I'd say a good way to get some ideas would be to come to the race Sunday. You'll see all kinds of classes and what it's all about. Doors open at 8:00 and racing starts at noon.


----------



## rcdude65 (Dec 28, 2011)

440OnRoad said:


> I'd say a good way to get some ideas would be to come to the race Sunday. You'll see all kinds of classes and what it's all about. Doors open at 8:00 and racing starts at noon.



I will be there. I can not get there until a bout 2pm will there still be racing then?


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

rcdude65 said:


> I am new to the sport and always looking for a challenge. What would anyone think about having a indoor carpet off road track in Cleveland. Maybe a road course as well. Just thinking about this? I my be able to get a area cheap. But I would have to have the interest to make it work. I belong to a private archery club that I have access to 24/7 and I pay $900.00 a year for my whole family. I was wondering if anyone has had a track like this? I used to race years ago at a indoor track in Avon lake. I see it is long gone. But the idea of covering the cost of the space between club members and having a key to access the space at anytime would be a good idea.
> 
> Feedback?


we have a small little club down here doing things with 1/36 1/24 and 1/18 cars pure blue clay and at my house we just run and have fun and the onlky fees are to help when we need a new tank for heat and maybe if we go in together to get some take out . i call it mojoraceway


----------

